# Ultraskiff 360



## Windelwilli (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut euch mal dieses Boot an

www.ultraskiff.com

Ich find das Teil genial. 
Bekommt man nur bestimmt nicht in Deutschland....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Je nachdem wer da drauf sitzt und was er trägt wird es zum Schifffahrtszeichen.

Mein Geschmack ist das nicht.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Scheint aber dennoch recht kippstabil zu sein. Da ist auch ein Video dabei, wo sie es bei Wellen testen und viel passiert da nicht beim Boot.
Ist natürlich nix für weite Entfernung und Seegang.
Aber ansonsten sehr praktisch.


----------



## angelarnie (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Meiner Ansicht nach besser als  ein bellyboat. Wen der Preis  stimmt!


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Hab was von 1.190 $ gesehen. 
Und dann musst du das Teil ja noch irgendwie aus den Staaten hier her holen. 
Selber fahren wär ne Idee...und bestimmt ne Schlagzeile wert.

Im Grunde ist das doch aber nur ein überdimensionierter Aschenbecher. 
Müsste man doch auch nachbauen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Für das Geld gibt es auch ein richtiges Boot, mal abgesehen vom nicht vorhandenen Importeur!
Genau so wie es auch für die Selbstbaukosten, mehr gibt fürs Geld, als diese schwimmende Peinlichkeit!

Außer du baust dir sowas:

http://www.geo.de/reisen/community/bild/regular/566880/Rundboote.jpg

http://www.abenteuerwelten.de/Das-Urboot-bauen-91381.html

Jürgen


----------



## donak (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> http://www.geo.de/reisen/community/bild/regular/566880/Rundboote.jpg
> 
> http://www.abenteuerwelten.de/Das-Urboot-bauen-91381.html
> 
> Jürgen



Wobei die nicht weniger "peinlich" sind. 

Für den Preis von dem angebotenen "Ding" würde ich mir auch lieber ein richtiges Boot kaufen.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Weiß nicht, was daran peinlich sein soll?
Ist nicht "peinlicher" als ein Bellyboot z.B. nur viel praktischer und komfortabler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

nein da wäre mir ein Bellyboat lieber. Ich möcht dich mal sehen, wenn du den Korken im Kofferraum verstauen möchtest, wie es mit dem Bellyboat ohne Probleme geht.


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für das Geld gibt es auch ein richtiges Boot, mal abgesehen vom nicht vorhandenen Importeur!
> Genau so wie es auch für die Selbstbaukosten, mehr gibt fürs Geld, als diese schwimmende Peinlichkeit!
> 
> Außer du baust dir sowas:
> ...





Am besten ist der text zum 2. Link..... wusste gar nicht das die damals schon Plastiktüten hatten um das Boot dicht zu bekommen


----------



## MrFloppy (28. November 2014)

*AW: Ultraskiff 360*

Meins isses auch nicht...


----------

